# ne pas laisser pas de place au doute...



## alumnafrancesa

hola !
podéis decirme si ma traduccion es correcta ?

*La solidité de son argumentation ne laisse pas de place au doute.*
*La solidez de su argumentacion no deja lugar a dudas.*

*es que se dice : no dejar lugar a alguien(sentido propio)/ o algo(sentido figurado) ?*

*gracias !*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alumnafrancesa:

Es perfecto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fernita

Sólo un detalle:

"argumentaci*ó*n"

Bisous,
Fernita.


----------



## Tina.Irun

alumnafrancesa said:


> hola !
> podéis decirme si ma traduccion es correcta ?
> 
> *La solidité de son argumentation ne laisse pas de place au doute.*
> *La solidez de su argumentación no deja lugar a dudas.*
> 
> *es que se dice : no dejar lugar a alguien(sentido propio)/ o algo(sentido figurado) ?*
> 
> *gracias !*


 
Tu traducción es válida. Es en sentido figurado.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ahora me estoy prguntando si es correcto, no la expresión en sí, que sí lo es. Sino la traducción con esta expresión.

Su argumentación no deja lugar a dudas: es cierto que hizo una argumentación.

Su argumentación no deja lugar para las dudas: su argumentacion es tan clara y convincente que nadie puede poner en duda lo que dice.

¿Qué os parece? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fernita

Hola Gévy.

Me parece muy bien tu propuesta.

Pero "dejar lugar a dudas" creo que no es correcto.
Lo correcto es "*dar *lugar a dudas".
Bisous,
Fernita


----------



## Gévy

Hola fernita:

En España se dice así: no dejar lugar a dudas. 

¿Es pues distinto en Argentina?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola !
tiene razon, mi expresion no es correcta.
hallé :
*1) sans aucun doute : sin lugar a dudas o sin ninguna duda*
*2) donner lieu à : dar lugar a*

Lo que quiero decir exactamente es : "ne fait aucun doute" 
se dice "no da lugar a ninguna duda ?

muchas gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## Fernita

Gévy said:


> Hola fernita:
> 
> En España se dice así: no dejar lugar a dudas.
> 
> ¿Es pues distinto en Argentina?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Hola Gévy:

En realidad, la expresión es "dar lugar a dudas". Al menos en Argentina.
Por las dudas, lo he buscado en Google (fuente no tan confiable) y parece que es así en todas partes. Eso no significa que, por el uso, en España sea "dejar lugar a dudas".
De todas maneras, haré una investigación sobre el tema y te avisaré.
Muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires para ti.
Fernita.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola !
por favor, al fin y al cabo no estoy segura de que la oracion "no dejar lugar dudas" exita. Respecto a la norma puedo utlizar esa expresion o no,porque la encontré en google sin embargo no sé si es literario, no la hallé en el diccionario solo las que escribi anteriormente.

Muchas gracias por su respuesta y saludos !


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

****
Regla 9.
La pregunta sobre la pronunciación se encuentra en este hilo.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=679028
Martine (Mod...)
 En Mexico decimos "sin lugar a dudas" o "sin duda" cuando se habla de un buen jugador, alguien historico.

Hugo Sanchez; Sin lugar a dudas el mejor fútbolista mexicano.
Hugo Sanchez; Sans aucune doute le meilleur f*oo*tballeur mexicain. (_sans de place au doute?)_

(Que extraño no? Usar doble *oo* en francés.)

_Dejar lugar a dudas_ es un poco raro, pero existe:
Para_ no dejar [lugar a] dudas_ (para ser/quedar claro), explicame bien lo que quieres. (una madre a un niño)
À bientôt.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Gracias, solo tenía duda sobre la pronunciación.
> En Mexico decimos "sin lugar a dudas" o "sin duda" cuando se habla de un buen jugador, alguien historico.
> 
> Hugo Sanchez; Sin lugar a dudas el mejor fútbolista mexicano.
> Hugo Sanchez; Sans aucune doute le meilleur f*oo*tballeur mexicain.
> 
> (Que extraño no? Usar doble *oo* en francés.)


 
 :::euxième message::::

Hola !
el doble "oo" procede del inglés "foot" es una construccion a partir de esa palabra inglesa.
es que cuando se trata de una conclusion después de una argumentacion muy fuerte y que uno no puede pensar sino como la persona que argumenta y que la expresion no se encuentra al principio de la frase como mi ejemplo, es que al fin y al cabo la norma reconoce esa expresion "no *dejar* lugar a "?
excusame por insistir,muchas gracias !

hola !
alguien puede confirmar lo que dijo Gevy por que es exactamente lo que queria decir, es que la preposicion "para" en su explicacion bien tiene ese sentido diferente de la preposicion "a" y es el verbo "dar" o "dejar"  que respeta mas la norma?

_citacion_
Su argumentación no deja lugar a dudas: es cierto que hizo una argumentación.

Su argumentación no deja lugar para las dudas: su argumentacion es tan clara y convincente que nadie puede poner en duda lo que dice.

muchas gracias !


----------



## Domtom

alumnafrancesa said:


> ¿ne fait aucun doute
> se dice no da lugar a ninguna duda?


 
1) il/cela ne fait aucun doute = cela ne fait pas de doute = no cabe duda ;

2) il ne fait aucun doute que = que duda cabe que.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola !
en fait (pour mieux me faire comprendre) c'est suite à une argumentation bien ficelée que la personne dit en conclusion par exemple"donc....croire en cela ne fait aucun doute)
il me semble, si je ne me trompe pas que "no cabe duda que " se place en début d'une argumentation et moi je cherche à placer l'expression en fin d'argumentation et en fin de phrase.

merci beaucoup de m'aider et de m'expliquer au cas où je ferai fausse route.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

*No dejar lugar a dudas* ( o más raro: a duda). Ser totalmente claro. _Con intención ponderativa_. Ej. literario: Díaz Plaja, _El español_: El español viste de forma que no deje lugar a dudas sobre su sexo.

Source: _Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual_, Manuel Seco, Olimpia Andrés y Gabino Ramos (Ed. Aguilar2004)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

alumnafrancesa said:


> il me semble, si je ne me trompe pas que "no cabe duda que " se place en début d'une argumentation et moi je cherche à placer l'expression en fin d'argumentation et en fin de phrase.


Que tal?
Si entendí bien quieres usarla al final de la frase, cierto? Creo que no hay problema si la volteas o cambias de lugar, solo cambia la posición:

>Te voy a explicar bien la tarea _para no dejar lugar a dudas_.
>Eres burro, _de esto no cabe duda_.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola !
je sais que je "chipote" mais
 "no cabe duda" il n'y a pas de doute et moi je cherchais à dire en fin de phrase "cela ne fait aucun doute" c'est peut être le même sens mais ce qui m'intéressait c'était d savoir si cette expression existait "no dejar lugar a dudas" et si le "a " était la bonne préposition.
Mais ton idée était bonne, je n'y avais pas pensé car je l'aurai plus utilisé au début en disant ce qu'il faut croire et en énonçant ensuite les arguments prouvant ce que j'avance alors que là je conclue après des arguments par " croire en ceci ne fait aucun doute".
il est fort probable que je me trompe, j'énonce un sentiment et non ne règle de grammaire donc forcément que mon avis sera contestable.
Merci pour ta réponse!
à++++++++++


----------



## GURB

Hola
Avalado por Rosalía de Castro yo diría:* no da (deja) lugar a la duda.
*La cita es ésta: _Yo os aseguro que ya no podré dejar de amaros, y lo creo así al menos -dijo Flavio de un modo que* no daba  lugar a la duda. 

*_


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas tan numerosas y precisas.
el subjuntivo dejara lugar a dudas en mi mente aun mucho tiempo!
saludos!


----------

